# Alabama River Mullet



## coldslaker

Wen't mullet fishing last friday on the alabama river, started out slow in the morning but by noon the bite picked up finished at 3:00 that afternoon with 162 nice mullet.


----------



## CatHunter

with a cast net?


----------



## coldslaker

*No*

No we catch them on hooks, fishing with bream buster.


----------



## captainblack

ive never fished for mullet with hook and line but it sounds like they would be pretty fun to catch, they do alot of acrobatics when you hook em?


----------



## coldslaker

Yes they sometimes jum 4 to 5 feet out of the water, they fight really hard, we fish with 20 pound test and broke 5 poles last trip.


----------



## Instant Karma

Wow. I have many fond memories catching mullet on the Alabama river just south of Miller's Ferry. Went with my Dad and one of his friends. Glad to hear people still catching them.


----------



## tightlines

I have been wanting to try the same thing. I have caught a few on wiglers while brim fishing. Are you chumming them with something prior to fishing for them? What is your bait of choice? How deep of water?


----------



## captainblack

thats another thing i kind of wondered, whether you were chumming or just hunting for schools


----------



## coldslaker

yes were fishing in 5-7 foot of water, and chuming with dog food, using red worms.


----------



## bamaman08

We used to go mullet fishing on the Alabama River every year! We did the same thing, dog food chumming on the sandbar in about 4-5 ft of water in our lawn chairs with brim poles. Some of the most fun fishing you can do! :thumbup:


----------



## coldslaker

Yep sitting in the cool water with a quick shade tent, drinking cold beer and loading the boat, it don't get any better!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

To the members who have responded to this post-----I have Bass Fished on the Ala-Tensaw for 40 Yrs and have seen people Mullet fishing from Cliffs landing to Millers ferry but never tried it myself----I think i have missed out on something----Going to change that----BT66
Dog Food----Dry or Wet----Thanks


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

To the Mullet Fishermen-----I would like to do a post on Mullet Fishing but i would like to have someone who knows how to fish for them to go with me----BT66


----------



## coldslaker

Went yesterday in the rain and caught another 175. We use dry dog food,
Tops works good.


----------



## coldslaker

We go almost every weekend, let me know if you'd like to tag along.


----------



## RODMIESTER

Man that sounds like fun and brings back memories.
Before my Dad passed away he started mullet fishing on the Alabama River, I only got to go with him one time but boy did we have fun.
If you've never been you should just try it one time, you may get hooked.


----------



## jack2

coldslaker said:


> We go almost every weekend, let me know if you'd like to tag along.


send me a pm. i'll be glad to share the expenses.
jack


----------



## coldslaker

Went again Saturday, and we caught 220 more and 47 catfish.


----------



## Geronimo

That sounds fun.

What in the world do you do with over 500 mullet other than maybe can them?


----------



## coldslaker

we split them up, but I give most of mine away, its amazing how many friends you have when you'r giving away fish.


----------



## captainblack

i bet you got alot of friends, and none of them are hungry! lol

you know of any good places to fish for mullet like this from a bank by chance? im boatless but want to try mullet fishing a river like this, til i get another kayak or a little jon boat im stuck on the banks


----------



## CatHunter

i see alot of words but still no pictures, we wanna see some mullet and catfish pictures


----------

